# Hot Peppers!



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We were talking the other day about making various types of pickled eggs. Today I canned seven pints of hot peppers in olive oil. When I make a half gallon jar of pickled eggs I usually put a tablespoon of this mixture in for hot eggs. I make the hot peppers with whatever I have, this year it was five kinds including some Ghost peppers, I then cut them up and either smoke or grill them and then water bath can with olive oil. I use all the seeds and also added a bunch of red chili flake. It's different from year to year. I like hot but this year it's too hot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too hot? Now what?

I can't do overly spicy foods anymore.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I will give most of them away. I love hot but I can only eat it during the day, occasionally now. In my twenties and thirties I used to eat Indian Vindaloos that would make my whole face numb. Now I prefer to taste my food. I can marginally handle a little Ghost Pepper but the new ones that are hotter actually make me physically ill, so I try to steer clear.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How things change as we become adults. Some of those changes are not greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So true!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks good. Did you grow the chillies yourself?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Some of them, not the Ghost Peppers.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm growing a couple of varieties here but I'm not having much luck yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you mean, Biring? I see a bunch of peppers in that pic.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We get through at least half a kilo of chillies a week. Our harvest is three or four chillies a day!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is more of a hurry up and mature problem as opposed to there being an issue with your plants?

You saw the discussion PJ and I had about spicy food, do they not become a problem for those in your adopted country as they get older?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

It’s a bit of both. I’m used to growing chillies in the UK summer, long days, short nights. Here is 12 hours day, 12 hours night. It’s a totally different proposition.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So you can harvest pretty much year round?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So you can harvest pretty much year round?


Yes. Here is today's crop. Not much, but enough for an omelette for breakfast.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a tough time switching growing in the more northern climate to the hotter climate I'm in now. So, it isn't much of a surprise to me you're struggling a bit. Although I'm reading more and more people complaining their gardens are burning up during the hottest part of the Summer these days.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's great, we got our first frost in Ohio a couple of weeks ago and that was the end of all the vegetables and most of the herbs.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The big problem here is that the plants you want to grow take their time, while the weeds shoot up faster than you can cut them back.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> The big problem here is that the plants you want to grow take their time, while the weeds shoot up faster than you can cut them back.


Got news for you, that's true of every vegetable garden ever planted.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

But Biring is still going to have more fresh veggies than I ever will.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only way I have any is by going to the farmers market.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, there are two brothers that run a produce market near the center of my township.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Actually, some of the weeds are edible too - water spinach (kangkung), Limnocharis flava (genjer). We’ve got eddoes growing in our compost heap and we can’t get rid of our sweet potatoes (although the ducks eat the tubers before we can find them). 

But the plants we actually want to grow take their time. Bananas are easy to propagate but take at least a year and a half to produce their first fruit. The pineapple tops my wife planted two years ago still haven’t fruited.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

This is a type of eggplant that is also impossible to get rid of. This particular plant has been sprayed with herbicide by our neighbour several times!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic, I think some of us are interested in your local veggies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I take it, it's not edible?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I take it, it's not edible?


It is edible (although we won't eat those particular fruits as we don't know what herbicide our neighbour uses). We've got plenty more growing here and there and I eat them occasionally, but they are a bit bitter and my wife is not so keen. If anyone is interested I'll take some photos of our garden and start a new thread.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sure, I'd like to see what grows in your neighborhood! Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really is fun learning this new stuff.

I keep meaning to ask you, what time is it where you are? It seems like you never sleep.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I keep meaning to ask you, what time is it where you are? It seems like you never sleep.


It 8:50am here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you're 12 hours off from us in the states.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> We were talking the other day about making various types of pickled eggs. Today I canned seven pints of hot peppers in olive oil. When I make a half gallon jar of pickled eggs I usually put a tablespoon of this mixture in for hot eggs. I make the hot peppers with whatever I have, this year it was five kinds including some Ghost peppers, I then cut them up and either smoke or grill them and then water bath can with olive oil. I use all the seeds and also added a bunch of red chili flake. It's different from year to year. I like hot but this year it's too hot.
> View attachment 36220


First off, LOVE that stove!
Sounds delicious! I'll find a pic of this year's Tabasco Peppers that I turned into sauce.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Tabasco Peppers fermenting in a vinegar/salt/sugar brine!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's pretty enough to leave out on a counter just to look at.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Tabasco Peppers fermenting in a vinegar/salt/sugar brine!
> 
> View attachment 36356


Yummy!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> First off, LOVE that stove!
> Sounds delicious! I'll find a pic of this year's Tabasco Peppers that I turned into sauce.


The stove is a 1929 Hotpoint I got out of a local barn. I rewired most of it. One problem is switch and oven parts are not available. The oven is pretty accurate temperature wise. It's just smaller than a modern oven!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> The stove is a 1929 Hotpoint I got out of a local barn. I rewired most of it. One problem is switch and oven parts are not available. The oven is pretty accurate temperature wise. It's just smaller than a modern oven!


A number of years ago, I did a full re-hab on an early 1900's Birmingham Stove and Range Co Cast Iron Wood stove and while its not in the same league as your beautiful stove, I was pretty proud of the outcome! Wish I could find a before photo, it was in my FIL's barn and a mess!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why am I not surprised that a stove you restored has the name "Big Boy?"


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's a nice stove! I have restored a couple, welding new fireboxes and re-blacking the stove. People don't know how much work, it is bringing them back.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That's a nice stove! I have restored a couple, welding new fireboxes and re-blacking the stove. People don't know how much work, it is bringing them back.


Son1 is a welder but does not weld Cast Iron. This stove had a broken leg so I took some 2 part epoxy and "glued" it together. It doesn't get hot near the glued area so it has worked.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Son1 is a welder but does not weld Cast Iron. This stove had a broken leg so I took some 2 part epoxy and "glued" it together. It doesn't get hot near the glued area so it has worked.


Over the years I have tried to master MIG welding and I can do light farm equipment with it. For cast I prefer my old Lincoln stick welder and some cast rod. If I have heavy stuff to weld, I usually stick weld it and try to find the right rod.


----------

